# Where do I disable sysfs_deprecated?

## dragos240

Hi. Where can I disable sysfs_deprecated. It's annoying.

----------

## mikegpitt

 *dragos240 wrote:*   

> Hi. Where can I disable sysfs_deprecated. It's annoying.

 

Do you mean in the kernel?  Here's the info on it:

```

  x Symbol: SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 [=n]                                                                          x  

  x Prompt: remove sysfs features which may confuse old userspace tools                                       x  

  x   Defined at init/Kconfig:623                                                                             x  

  x   Depends on: SYSFS                                                                                       x  

  x   Location:                                                                                               x  

  x     -> General setup                                                                                      x  

  x   Selects: SYSFS_DEPRECATED

```

BTW - you can search for any kernel config paramater by typing '/' (no quotes) in menuconfig and typing in what you are looking for... in this case 'SYSFS'.

----------

